# how much hydro



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

was wondering what on average it cost a month for hydro to run a saltwater setup around the 90 gallon area..ive heard a few really high prices a month.. just trying to get a idea as i might end up sticking with my fresh water setup and not going salt.. thanks


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Depends on initial setup tank size and several other factors. Tank size, specialized equipment, etc...lol. what kind of tank do you want? A reef or just a saltwater tank? Theres a little differance. I have a 55g reef and it cost a bit to set up and get extras for but it cost me about 30 or 40 bucks a month to maintain and i may be overshooting a little..lol. It was worth it to me i went from 20+ tanks rangeing from 220g -4X4 to beta breeding tanks haha, down to a single 55 g reef tank! I love it its alot more complex. Will try to post a pic for ya.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Canada has some of the cheapest power in the world. A typical saltwater system full out with all the toys and metal halide lighting might consume around 6 or 7 amps. If you are energy conscious there are low energy consumption options, submersible pumps over in line, LED or T5 lighting over Metal Halide but this is usually more of a concern for countries in Europe etc. where the cost of power is very high in comparison.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

If you know what your Kilowatt Hour Cost is and the wattage of the equipment you plan on using (lights, skimmer, pump, heaters, powerheads, wavemaker, etc...) (remember your lights will only be on for 12 or less hours a day) you can use this handy online calculator:
Electricity Usage Calculator

Our 120g saltwater reef costs us approximately $35-40/month in hydro, we are a very high usage residence with all the critters so we are considered to be on BC Hydro's "second tier" rate. (You would think you would get a discount if you used more but no! lol)

And, like Grant said, you can go with more "energy conscious" equipment to reduce your costs.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Just do a little math with by adding up the rated energy consumption for each item and multiply by the number of hours the item is on far and then by your hydro rate. As with everything there are more energy efficient options for all aspects of fishkeeping. It just takes a bit of research and a calculator.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

I was curious about this too,so I bought a UPM power meter from RONA for $25.
Meter - Energy Meter UPM MARKETING - Rona.ca
It gives instant voltage,amperage,wattage,power factor and total energy usage/cost info.

It says I spent $9.71 running my 72g (w/2 150w metal halides,heater,pH controller,3 circulation pumps) for 937 hours.About 25 cents a day.

IME,Adding up the rated wattages will give a high estimate because the power factor is never 100%.Usually around 86% for my tank.


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

kelownaguy said:


> I was curious about this too,so I bought a UPM power meter from RONA for $25.
> Meter - Energy Meter UPM MARKETING - Rona.ca
> It gives instant voltage,amperage,wattage,power factor and total energy usage/cost info.
> 
> ...


----------

